# Headset (headphones) Advice Please.



## Outback Bronze (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

Im After some advice on some headsets.

My GF bought me a pair of new headsets for Xmas but unfortunately the right ear was cutting out sporadically so I had to return them.

The model was: *Coolermaster CM Storm Sirus S (SGH-4000-KWSA1) True 5.1 Surround Sound Headset.*

I Thought they were pretty decent. I paid *$92* for them.

Now, unlucky for me is that they don't stock them any more.

These are the options this PC store has were I bought them.

Logitech G130 / G230 / G430 / G35 / G930                                          *29/52/64/106/159*

Creative Fatal1ty Gaming / Draco HS-850                                            *45 / 45*

Creative Tactic-3D ALPHA / SIGMA                                                      *58 / 78*

Razer Kraken Pro / TIAMAT 2 / Kraken 7.1/ Blackshark 2.0*                  75 / 92 / 115 /112*

Steel Series 51101 SIBERIA V2 /51125 SIBERIA v2 Frost Blue*               89 / 129*

Steel Series 61023 Foldable 3HV2/ 61031 5Hv3 detachable*                49 / 86*

Steel Series 61050 7H Pro Gaming / 51127 SIBERIA Elite Black*            111 / 249*

Coolermaster Storm Sonuz // Corsair Raptor HS30 / HS40*                  76 // 55 / 65*

Corsair Vengeance 1400 / 1500V2-7.1/ 2100-7.1 *                                 99 / 109 / 169*

Thermaltake TteSports Black Shock / Shock SPIN Gaming Headset*     44 / 57*

Thermaltake TteSports Black Shock ONE DTS 5.1 Gaming Headset*      82*

Thermaltake TteSports CRONOS / Dracco Captain*                               79 / 95*

Prices are in bold.

I can put this *$92* to any of these or they are offering me a full refund. Maybe I can go else where
to buy some new ones.

Was looking for non USB ones but am open to suggestions.

Cheers,

O.B.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 19, 2014)

Get a sound card and a real pair of headphones. 
Asus Xonar DG (If you have a PCI slot): $29.99 ($19.99 after MIR) - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045JHJSS/?tag=tec06d-20
JVC HARX700 - $39.99 - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013OWPV4/?tag=tec06d-20 

Mic: 
Zalman clip-on - $8: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00029MTMQ/?tag=tec06d-20
Boom type - $2 - (run 3.5mm extension cable to act as mic cable to sound card, zip tie to headphone, plug this in when ya need it... it's what I do and works great! These are better than the Zalman mic in my experience.): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002EQ6E9E/?tag=tec06d-20
+
10ft 3.5mm male to female cable - $3 - http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_...m/Category?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021813

Overall should be quite a bit better quality combination for all audio-related activities. Spend your money more wisely and get a lot more in return. There are a lot of other headphones one could choose in that price-range, that's just the pair I've enjoyed the most in that price-range. I still have mine and listen to them. Very durable, they are large but sound damn good...especially from a sound card (can make a HUGE differnece, even with gaming headsets that use 3.5mm jacks). I would never go back to a gaming headset after going with a sound card + harx700 + boom mic mod combo. 

Food for thought.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 19, 2014)

Are those headsets you linked 2.0?

Ive been recommended some quality 2.0 headsets paired with a sound card.

Atm i can only run with a pci-e sound card.

Im still debating which way to go.

I collected my refund so im able to go somewhere else. 

Just couldnt make a decision in store.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

Im running an Asus Xonar Essance STX with the asus beta driver with a set of Sennheiser PC 350 cans and use the sound cards Ultra High Gain control set @ (+18db for 300~600 ohm) setting for some unreal sound.

And man do they vibrate your head BIG time with some great audio!


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 19, 2014)

from your list only siberia v2
otherwise Sennheiser PC 323D
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...up-aktuelle-headsets-der-100-euro-klasse.html
it is german only but translate.google.com gives quite good translation


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Outback Bronze said:


> Are those headsets you linked 2.0?
> 
> Ive been recommended some quality 2.0 headsets paired with a sound card.
> 
> ...



there is no reason you shouldn't buy a pair of headphones over a gaming headset. cheap headphones and headsets have poor build quality and the usual problems with low frequencies, high frequencies, distortion, ringing, etc.

something like this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042A68R8/?tag=tec06d-20

will always be better than a $150 Razer, Logitech, Turtlebeach or Corsair gaming headset. what does a company that makes mice know about audio? Sennheiser has been making headphones long before any of us were born.  Sennheiser spent a lot of money on R&D making the driver which is the same one used in the HD598 ($249).


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2014)

also if you look in "post a picture of your desk" or "show your rig" threads on various forums you will notice a lot of gamers are using Audio Technica or Blue Snowball USB microphones these days. you can easily tell who has one on Mumble or Teamspeak.  these microphones use a dynamic or condenser capsule, the A/D converter is built in and bus powered.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 19, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> there is no reason you shouldn't buy a pair of headphones over a gaming headset. cheap headphones and headsets have poor build quality and the usual problems with low frequencies, high frequencies, distortion, ringing, etc.
> 
> something like this
> 
> ...



Thanks mate.

Ive found some locally where I live but they are not cheap.

Here is the link: http://www.jbhifi.com.au/portable/mp3-players/head-phones/sennheiser/

I might have to sign up for amazon!!

Thanks for your help mate they sound good going by the reviews.

Will they be suitable for gaming and paired with a nice sound card?

Also are they 2.0,5.1 or 7.1 or something?

Thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 19, 2014)

Outback Bronze said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Ive found some locally where I live but they are not cheap.
> 
> ...



try

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au

the Sennheiser HD518 are stereo. the Xonar DG sound card is often recommended because it has Dolby Headphone and it's a nice upgrade over on-board audio for the money.

the microphones I mentioned are

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QJREXM/?tag=tec06d-20 (comes with tripod)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006DIA77E/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## TomGuru (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd go for the Siberia Elite chech em out if you're interested


----------

